# Morty's Evil Theme



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been watching Rick and Morty and this strange, and maybe a little creepy, tune was played every so often, obviously when Morty was being evil and I really wanted to know who wrote it. If you don't know it is by a band I had never heard of called Blonde Redhead and this song was called For the Damaged Coda on their album Melody of Certain Damaged Lemons. Anyone recommend their other albums at all, please?


----------

